# kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig



## siebi (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mich und unseren Teich kurz vorstellen:
Immer schon hab ich mich in der Nähe von Wasser wohl gefühlt und es war daher schon 1999 während wir unser Haus bauten, ein Traum von mir, einen eigenen Gartenteich zu haben. 
Mein Mann hatte nicht viel Verständnis für meine Wünsche. In unserer Gegend haben Gärten hauptlächlich aus Rasenflächen und schön gepflegten Blumen-, Obst- und Gemüsebeeten zu bestehen. Naturnahe Gärten werden als ungepflegt empfunden und wer Teiche anlegt, züchtet __ Frösche und __ Kröten... 

Nach und nach ist es mir aber gelungen, meinen Mann zu überreden. Zuerst war er nur mit einem Mini-Fertigteich einverstanden. Meine Wünsche nach einem Teich, in dem man auch Baden kann, verstand er nicht so ganz, aber ein Besuch bei einem Bekannten mit einem wunderschönen Schwimmteich konnte meinen Mann umstimmen. 
Danach folgten noch viele Jahre, in denen wir geplant haben, planen haben lassen, alles wieder verworfen haben, wieder neu mit der Planung begonnen haben und heuer endlich sind wir fertig und sind stolze und glückliche Besitzer eines eigenen Gartenteiches mit Badezone.
Wir haben - bis auf den Plan und den Aushub - alles selber gemacht (na ja, das meiste hat natürlich mein Mann gemacht, der viel stärker und auch viel geschickter ist als ich ...) 

Sobald ich weiß, wie das geht, werd ich ein paar Fotos hinzufügen.

lg siebi


----------



## HaMaKi (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

Hallo Siebi,

nach so viel harter Überzeugungs-Arbeit (bei Deinem Mann) hat's ja dann letztlich tatsächlich geklappt!!! Jetzt sind wir ja 'kaum' neugierig darauf, wie's aussieht 

Willkommen hier im Forum und viel Spaß!!!

Gruß  Marita


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

Servus Siebi 

Ein Herzliches Willkommen nach Tirol

Schön langsam werden wir Österreicher immer mehr 

Gut Ding braucht Weile und Überzeugungskraft 

Dann hoffe ich das Ihr heuer viel "Plantschen" und Euren Teich geniessen könnt 

Ach ja, Bilder > Klick in meiner Signatur (Bilder dürfen 1000 x 1000 Pixel und 244 KB groß sein)


----------



## siebi (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

Na dann versuch ich halt, meine Bilder einzufügen:


----------



## Torfkop (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

Sind echt gute Bilder geworden. Der Teich passt auch sehr gut ins Gesamtbild hinein. 

Da kann ich dir nur gratulieren


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

Servus Siebi

Wow, wunder-, wunder schön 

Eine sehr gelungene Gestaltung 

Wie hat sich dein Gatte solange gegen einen Teich wehren können . Ich denke heute bereut er es nicht, Dir deinen Wunsch zu erfüllt zu haben


----------



## HaMaKi (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

Hallo Siebi,

danke für die Bilder - das sieht sehr hübsch aus. Kann mich Helmut nur anschliessen; denke Dein Mann kann sich gar nicht mehr vorstellen, diesen schönen Teich nicht wirklich gehabt haben zu wollen 

Lieben Gruß  Marita


----------



## unicorn (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

Willkommen im Forum Siebi!
Wunderschön dein ...euer.... Teich - besonders das Winterbild ist ein Genuß für die Augen mit der herrlichen Landschaft im Hintergrund.


----------



## Lonicera (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

Hallo Siebi
Sieht ganz toll aus euer Teich
Gefällt mir sehr gut,besonders der Bachlauf schaut klasse aus

Lg aus Kärnten


----------



## siebi (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für eure Antworten und eure netten Komplimente!
Ich bin sehr froh, auf dieses Forum gestoßen zu sein und hoffe, mir bei euch erfahrenen Teichbesitzern Ratschläge holen zu können, falls wir einmal nicht weiter wissen.

Ihr habt Recht, auch mein Mann schafft es inzwischen, den Teich auch einmal zu genießen und nicht nur in und um ihn herumzuschuften.
Wir alle - auch unsere drei Kinder - freuen uns sehr daran. 
Bisher war unser Garten ganz flach und ich fand das langweilig. Durch das Aufschütten des Aushubmaterials wirkt der Garten viel lebendiger und wir konnten eine etwas erhöhte zweite Terrasse anlegen, die ich "Urlaub" nenne. Wir sagen z.B. "Wer möchte Kaffe im Urlaub?", was bedeutet: "Wer setzt sich mit mir zum Kaffee trinken auf die kleine Terrasse?" 

@Marita: Ich finde die Bilder von eurem Teichbau ganz toll. Und wie ihr das ordentlich gemacht habt mit dem Teichrand.... Jetzt weiß ich auch, wie wie das auf der westlichen Seite mit dem Rand lösen werden.

lg siebi


----------



## siebi (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

gelöscht


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

Servus Sieglinde

Schöne Seerosen 

Hast vielleicht ein paar Teichansichten ... 

Wäre interessant wie er sich entwickelt hat


----------



## siebi (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

so sieht unser Teich heuer aus:

       

ganz fertig sind wir immer noch nicht, aber je länger wir den Teich haben, desto mehr schwant mir, dass man nie fertig sein wird. Da gibt es immer wieder neue Ideen, die es umzusetzen gilt, Randgestaltungen, die geändert werden sollen, Pflanzen die neu gesetzt und umgesetzt werden. Aber wir machens ja gerne


----------



## siebi (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

noch etwas hab ich gefunden:


----------



## siebi (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

Hallo Helmut,
bitte hilf mir, jetzt hab ich die Fotos doppelt und dreifach hochgeladen. Also, so oft braucht sie wirklich keiner.  Bitte sag mir, wie ich die löschen kann!

Dafür such ich noch ein paar schöne Teichansichten


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

Servus Sieglinde

Hier kannst nachlesen wie es geht ... Abb.-Nr. 5 ist fürs löschen

Vorher mußt aber auf den Button "Editieren" und dort auf "erweitert" > rechts unten ...


----------



## siebi (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

Danke Helmut 

Also, hier noch ein paar Teichansichten:

April 2011
 

Mai 2011:
 
links ein Teil des Bachlaufs, der unter dem Steg durchrinnt 

 

Blick auf einen Teil des Badebereichs:
 

heuer waren wir wirklich kurz vor dem Verzweifeln - wegen der Algen! Ich hab dann Bellets mit Gerstenstroh und anderen natürlichen Inhaltsstoffen gefunden und reihngehängt. Seitdem ist es bedeutend besser geworden.


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

Servus Sieglinde

Danke für die Bilder ...

Super ... hat sich sehr schön entwickelt ...

Und du hast recht ... man baut/verbessert immer wieder etwas am Teich ...

Ps.: das mit den Bildern hast sehr gut hinbekommen ...


----------



## siebi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

Für alle, die es interessiert, hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder:


----------



## Schwabenteich (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

Es gibt so Bilder, da fällt einem nur ein Wort dafür ein: Wunderschön!!!! 

Wo in Tirol wohnst Du denn? Auf den Fotos liegt ja noch Schnee in den Bergen :shock


----------



## siebi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

Hallo Christine,
vielen Dank fürs Lob 
wir wohnen ca. 30km westlich von Innsbruck und ja, wir haben immer noch Schnee auf den Bergen. Der letzte Winter hats uns  ordentlich gezeigt ;-)


----------



## Moonlight (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung: Unser Teich, noch nicht ganz fertig*

Hey Sieglinde,

erst mal von mir noch ein herzliches Willkommen  ...

... und Du hast einen wunderschönen Teich. Dazu kann man nur gratulieren 

Mandy


----------

